# 8 Feb 06 Offshore Jumbo Seabass Report



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Me and the wife headed down to do some 
offshore seabass fishing on the Jil Carrie
out of Lynnhaven Inlet this past wed.

It is about a 4 hr ride down from our house
(DC area) and we got to VA Beach around 
8 pm on Tuesday. 
(His boat leaves out at 2 am)
so if you have a Wed trip, you basically
have to be there Tuesday evening.
He limits his boat to 12-15 folks per trip.
We had 12 and I thought that anymore
would have been too much. Folks seem to 
show up around 45- 30 min prior and put
out their tackle and rods to get their 
favorite spots. If you have ever been 
on the olympus or seen the typical 
smaller chesapeake bay headboat then 
you will find his layout familiar. A sleeping
bag is a must as it is a 5 hour trip each
way and you will most likely be sleeping on
the floor in the cabin area which gets real
tight. He has excellent boat rods, the best
I have seen for this type of fishing. He 
also includes all lead and rigs for free which
is a huge savings as I lost at least 
12 weights by myself. Their rigs are fine,
but since there is only one mate (TJ)
for all of the customers you would be 
well served to bring your own so you are
not waiting during a hot bite. Capt Jim, 
is super easy going and you will feel like
you have known him for years after one 
trip. The fishing was outstanding! Huge
seabass were the norm. Neithor my wife
or myself had a single fish that we even 
had to think about measuring. Average
fish has to be in the 2-3 pound range
with everybody getting at least a few
over 5 pounds. Everybody got their limit.
Capt Jim makes a point of staying until
all limits are filled. We stayed out an 
extra 3 hrs to help everybody fill their
limit out. You definitely get your money's
worth on his trips. I brought bait, but
his his bait worked great. He had squid, 
butterfish, fresh and salted mackeral.
The dog fish were bad at the first drop,
but for the most part we were shark free.
At the 3rd drop conger eels were the main
problem. They would take your bait right
into the wreck and cut you off. We must
have caught over 25 eels at that drop.
As far as the boat ride....it is a very very 
slow boat and the ride is rough. The price
is $140 plus tip per person. You will get
back anywhere from 4pm to 8pm based
on how the fishing was. TJ, the mate
is top notch. Very quick, and easy to 
get along with. Me and wife filled our
120 quart cooler (without ice) and even
had to buy another cooler (45 quart) to hold
all of our fish. I will post pictures of our
fish in a little bit. Capt Jim basically runs his operation on the honor system. You call or 
send him an e-mail to reserve a spot and he trusts you to show up.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Very nice report. I was thinking about doing one of these trips but in NJ. Seems like Capt Jim runs a very pleasant trip but there seems to be very little bycatch except for dogs and eels. I still may have to do a trip with Jim in the near future though.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks Anthony. I have been looking at
the Jamaica reports also. I would love
to get a couple dozen of those giant
dinner plate sized porgies they have
been getting on the wrecks. Those
taste as good as seabass to me.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

great report- i too have spent time on the Jil Carrie last year- well worth the dough for the trip.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/Jr_Fishing_Trip_9_Feb_06-07.JPG

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/Jr_Fishing_Trip_9_Feb_06-081.JPG

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/Jr_Fishing_Trip_9_Feb_06-061.JPG


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Tight work Talapia. Nice looking fish.

I tip my hat to you man. Let me say this first, though I shouldn't have to- I really love to fish and will put up w/ just about anything to do it- but- 5hrs EACH WAY???...on a cramped slow boat to get to a wreck? I don't think I would do that purposely. Obviously it paid off though. Good on ya man.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

My wife said never again also....

To me if he puts us on fish all is 
good.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/Jr_Fishing_Trip_9_Feb_06-091.JPG

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/Jr_Fishing_Trip_9_Feb_06-05.JPG


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

You my friend are a hardcore fisherman. Purty work!


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

how much is it this year ? $125 ....$140 ?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

RACN35 said:


> how much is it this year ? $125 ....$140 ?


$140 plus tip for the mate.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

nice report ...sounds like a great time


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

10 hours of a boat ride and 3 hours to fish


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*Nice report*

Henry,

nice fish! what about 7lbs seabass? 

--------------------

striperswiper 

the Jil Carrie is 18-20hrs trip
9 hours of a boat ride and 10 hours to fish.
about 60 mls off shore 200-250 deep drop.



"Right, this is not a comfe trip. Get ready to sleep on the floor, and there is not much space. But no one complained, there was room. It is what we would call " EXTREME FISHING", very exciting, great pay off.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

striperswiper said:


> 10 hours of a boat ride and 3 hours to fish



We left at 2am.
Started fishing at 7am
Finished up fishing at 2pm
Got back at 7pm

10hrs travel and 7 hrs of fishing.
Time will vary, as he will stay until
you get your limit.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

bumsrim said:


> Henry,
> 
> nice fish! what about 7lbs seabass?
> 
> ...


Brian, largest on my trip was 6 3/4 pounds.
There were probably about 5 six pounders
caught.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Nice fish! I don't think I could handle that boat ride, though. I feel green just thinking about it.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

nice fish...and lots of nice eating...


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

Thats What I Heard- Jack Wants To Go Offshore For Them Wreck Fishing Too- You In Rattler ? I Have Never Targeted Them - I'll Drive The Boat......you Say When !


----------

